# I graduated from sewing curtains to chair pads.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 17, 2019)

I finally figured out how to sew something else besides curtains. My girlfriend who went into a nursing home gave me so much fabric. She was a very good sewer. They won't let her use her sewing machine in the nursing home for safety reasons. Such a shame but I do understand. She misses it so much. I doubt I would have bought fabric just to practice. 

The valance was from an old table cloth she had. The chair pads were very old. I just covered them over.The circle above the valance is a reflection from my light above the sink.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2019)

My goodness Ruth, you are talented!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 17, 2019)

Well done, Ruth.   Everything looks so nice.   You're making me want to get my sewing machine out and dust it off.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 17, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I finally figured out how to sew something else besides curtains. My girlfriend who went into a nursing home gave me so much fabric. She was a very good sewer. They won't let her use her sewing machine in the nursing home for safety reasons. Such a shame but I do understand. She misses it so much. I doubt I would have bought fabric just to practice.
> 
> The valance was from an old table cloth she had. The chair pads were very old. I just covered them over.The circle above the valance is a reflection from my light above the sink.View attachment 62362View attachment 62363


 Very nice. I replaced a zipper on a jacket lately and bought some Velcro to secure some pockets.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2019)

Acccch...I wish you lived near me..so talented, those cushion pads are really pretty


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2019)

You're talented, Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice job Ruth, I really like the valance!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice work Ruth.


----------

